# I was right so they called me a Cop.



## Nepaljam x Oaxaca (Jan 29, 2012)

ok so first of all let me introduce myself. Im a legal MMMA caregiver capable of growing 48 plants. Before going legit and becomeing a caregiver i was a guerilla grower, mainly throwing down seeds in my backyard in detroit, aswell as in the woods near sterling heights and utica. Growing outdoors is my real passion but ive been forced to move inside due to the "locked grow room" rule in the MMMA.

Now on to the reason for this post. I invite you all to grow thru my threads and make your own conclusion about me. honestly im not here to impress anyone or make anyone feel less important. i came her to learn new ways to produce high quality medication for my patients and educate those who are struggleing with there grows.

a few weeks ago someone posted a thread asking for help choosing a strain. I posted a few sugesstions in the thread but was baffeled by a strain someone reccomended called "medijuana". I searched far and wide to find genitics and breeder info for this strain and came up empty handed. The origional poster and his tag team partner insisted that it was indeed a real strain and that it could be purchased at Amsterdam marijuana seeds. Ive been searching for any info on this company and what i found proved me right, there a scam! 

"They sell overpriced seeds from Nirvana without telling the breeder. (if youre lucky, maybe they only use Nirvanas strain descriptions into the shop) There are also a lots of affiliate-sites around the www who links to this shop! Result: Don't use this Site!"

the link lists other fake seed banks and sites. Do some reserch and you wont be scammed, im assumeing the people who attacked me and tryed to make everyone believe i was a cop are affilated with these scammers so beware RUI is no longer safe. 

see it for yourself http://en.seedfinder.eu/seedpolice/seedcops-list.html


----------



## fmjbudz (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey have ya ever tried carthredge red b4? I believe its cinderella 99 and sweetooth? I hope to be a caregiver in maine and ieveryone loves it nothing better than red and orange hairs that cover a slightly orange nug that looks like you dunked into a suger container. A high that makes you want to get out of your chair and want to do something.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2012)

And apparently i'm an employee for attitude seedbank because i happen to understand y consumer rights 

It's the internet, this thing will happen all the time, you just have to ignore it


----------



## Nepaljam x Oaxaca (Jan 29, 2012)

fmjbudz said:


> Hey have ya ever tried carthredge red b4? I believe its cinderella 99 and sweetooth? I hope to be a caregiver in maine and ieveryone loves it nothing better than red and orange hairs that cover a slightly orange nug that looks like you dunked into a suger container. A high that makes you want to get out of your chair and want to do something.



no because its not real, just an example of what i was just talking about. 3 posts and you opened your account this month, enough said.

Who is the breeder? where can i get the seeds? what are its origins? I dare you!


----------



## fmjbudz (Jan 29, 2012)

Outch. Man outch. I'm sorry I'm not a legal grower and full of knowledge I do realize that I'm not the best grower on earth I can't just go buy a g13 clone or super silver can't by nothing that would be legit. I gotta go by what I can get and hope for the best and do what I do. But don't pick on the little man just cause ur a medical grower. I'm tryin the best I can to make it somewhere in this world I don'tlike the way I was attacked. Especially since I made a new account don't fuckin mean a damn thing man. Myyyyy bad.


----------



## fmjbudz (Jan 29, 2012)

and my bad on lashing out ill talk to the guy I got it from it is a mystery id love to know more on strains I just don't trust ordering seeds ya know had to toke on some mr.nice to calm me down sorry haha.


----------



## Nepaljam x Oaxaca (Jan 29, 2012)

suTraGrow said:


> Oh yes and you've been here sooo long.
> Read your other thread and now this, you really are a douche bag. Don't deserve shit IMO.
> 
> Here you go to prove my point.
> ...


i went to the link. you guys basically talked circles trying to backup these mystery strains that no one has ever heard of. more and more examples of how this site has been over run by fake seed breeders and supplyers aswell as ignorant ass holes.


----------



## Nepaljam x Oaxaca (Jan 29, 2012)

is the year that relevant? stop talking circles and go away!


----------



## suTraGrow (Jan 29, 2012)

Nepaljam x Oaxaca said:


> is the year that relevant? stop talking circles and go away!


Haha, like a dam child throwing a tantrum. 
Best of luck grafting those hops onto that cannabis plant  Hope you post the results.


----------



## Nepaljam x Oaxaca (Jan 29, 2012)

suTraGrow said:


> Haha, like a dam child throwing a tantrum.
> Best of luck grafting those hops onto that cannabis plant  Hope you post the results.


If anyone on here could understand how to graft marijuana and be nice enough to post some hopeful links that would be really good right about now


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 29, 2012)

may aswell add some useful info into this thread as it probably won't be going far.........https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/403595-how-easily-graft-marijuana-plant.html


----------



## fattiemcnuggins (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm almost positive even if you did graft the cannabis onto the hops they would just be "connected" so to say, the thc isn't going to go into the hops and vice versa. You wouldn't graft a tomato plant to an orange tree and expect oranges containing lycopene or tomatoes with orange juice in them would you?


----------



## Nepaljam x Oaxaca (Jan 30, 2012)

fattiemcnuggins said:


> I'm almost positive even if you did graft the cannabis onto the hops they would just be "connected" so to say, the thc isn't going to go into the hops and vice versa. You wouldn't graft a tomato plant to an orange tree and expect oranges containing lycopene or tomatoes with orange juice in them would you?


 you're absolutly right the hops wouldent contain any thc. my theory is that the trunk aswell as the root system of a hops plant could better utilize nutrients resulting in a huge hops like marijuana plant. now dont get me wrong i know that the right genitics and a little training can produce a bush like marijuana plant. Grafting is possible although not common. im assumeing it could change everything in the marijuana relm, and progress is my main goal.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 30, 2012)

Postin to say you aren't a cop...

Then telling everyone not to go to a certain seed store...

Just Discredits each other...
For a minute I didn't think you were a cop...


----------



## Nepaljam x Oaxaca (Jan 30, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Postin to say you aren't a cop...
> 
> Then telling everyone not to go to a certain seed store...
> 
> ...


it is a fake seed bank. they buy nirvana seeds or worse, than they throw a fancy name on them and up the price. they copy and paste discriptions from diffrent sites word for word. its out in the open for everyone with a brain to see now and everyone here is pissed off.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 30, 2012)

Nepaljam x Oaxaca said:


> it is a fake seed bank. they buy nirvana seeds or worse, than they throw a fancy name on them and up the price. they copy and paste discriptions from diffrent sites word for word. its out in the open for everyone with a brain to see now and everyone here is pissed off.


I'm just saying you should have chose to bash the seedbank, OR say "I'm not a cop"...But to say "I'm not a cop" in itself is incriminating...


----------



## Nepaljam x Oaxaca (Jan 30, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm just saying you should have chose to bash the seedbank, OR say "I'm not a cop"...But to say "I'm not a cop" in itself is incriminating...


AMSTERDAM SEEDS IS FAKE! This site has been overrun by fake profiles created by these people. Nirvana has bad genitics. clear enough


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 30, 2012)

Nepaljam x Oaxaca said:


> AMSTERDAM SEEDS IS FAKE! This site has been overrun by fake profiles created by these people. Nirvana has bad genitics. clear enough


Ok...

But the title of your thread is basically "I'm not a cop"

So to talk about a seedbank makes it seem like YOU'RE from a seedbank....Or a Police Department...Bashing Nirvana and Amsterdam for profit, or customers...Or a lead...
I've never been to either site, so I can't say weather or not you're right...


----------



## ZeeBuds (Jan 30, 2012)

maybe your inability to drop the topic about cops or the amsterdam seed bank or respond in a pleasant and rational manner is why you got accused of being a cop?

if the people who disagree with you about the seed bank you mention are so persistant in there own way of thinking, maybe it's working for them?, it doesnt sound like you ordered anything from them so you have really no way of knowing forsure


----------



## Nepaljam x Oaxaca (Jan 30, 2012)

my threads are still being followed and i was basicaly blacklisted. wouldent you be a little upset? i just want to clarify the whole story.


----------



## fmjbudz (Jan 30, 2012)

Ill call it quits if you stop claiming that you know everything! Its like you have grown every strain out there. And so you know it don't help your situation any when you reply to one of my threads and only sayin police and dea. When I wanna learn and become a caregiver I honestly don't care just proves that there are assholes out there that don't respect other small growers you prolly can't even walk threw a hollway without fucknin up the walls cause ur so full of it!


----------



## fmjbudz (Jan 30, 2012)

Ill call it quits if you stop claiming that you know everything! Its like you have grown every strain out there. And so you know it don't help your situation any when you reply to one of my threads and only sayin police and dea. When I wanna learn and become a caregiver I honestly don't care just proves that there are assholes out there that don't respect other small growers you prolly can't even walk threw a hollway without fucknin up the walls cause ur so full of it!


----------



## bblzs (Jan 30, 2012)

found a diagnosis


----------

